# Very Squirmy Kitten



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Every time I pick up the little kitten, he squirms and struggles like crazy. He doesn't try to bite or anything, just seems like he's either really afraid of me or just doesn't like to be held. Is there a way to let him know that everything is ok or just let him settle with time without doing anything in specific?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He may or may not be afraid. Some kitties are naturally skittish. You can help him get over this a lot by restraining him gently by holding him against your chest, and when he stops squirming put him down gently. Pick him up often, some times just a few inches off the floor and then put him down again. Aim for holding him a bit longer each time. You can also put a little smear of butter on a finger and when you pick him up try and get him to lick it off. Gentle stroking while holding him against your chest may calm him as well. Just be persistent and don't let him wriggle free, but always put him down when he has stopped wiggling and is calm. Keep this up as he grows, because when he get to be around 7-8 wks, most kittens get very wriggly and don't want to be held as they want to be down on the floor and playing their litter mates or toys. Just keep picking him up that way right into his adulthood. This is part of his training to be calm when someone picks him up or restrains him, and yes your vet will appreciate it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I second what catloverami put.


----------

